# BMQ September 2010



## fischer10 (14 Jul 2010)

I see a BMQ for almost every other month listed here but September. Makes me feel so alone  :crybaby: lol. There is a BMQ listed for September for Borden, so here is one for St-Jean.

Anyone else on the forum Leaving in September for BMQ? I leave the 4th, start the 6th for Armoured Soldier!


----------



## PegcityNavy (14 Jul 2010)

My BMOQ is at St Jean on the 27th of Sept.


----------



## dodgeball21 (17 Jul 2010)

I responded to your comment in the Borden post also,

I am with you in St Jean on the night of the 4th, Fisch

Naval Electronics Technician, Radar (I'll be the old guy trying to keep up with you young whipper snappers)

Cya there!


----------



## fischer10 (17 Jul 2010)

Haha, awesome!

By the way, I am flying in from Manitoba, 20 years old and my trade is posted above =)


----------



## PegcityNavy (19 Jul 2010)

BMOQ sept 27th


----------



## Pen name (20 Jul 2010)

I will also be at St. Jean on the 4th. I'm going Log officer (Air Force) but there's no September 2010 BMOQ thread so I thought I'd say hi, in any event. Good luck to everyone in their final weeks of prep and conditioning!


----------



## MynerC (25 Jul 2010)

I am leaving on the 11th and starting the 13th in September in St Jean


----------



## hmorneau (25 Jul 2010)

Starting 6th september as a Log Officer. I guess I will have to leave on 4th, but I have not received my instruction yet.


----------



## PegcityNavy (25 Jul 2010)

Sept 6th? Are you going to BMOQ or BMQ. My BMOQ as Inf Officer starts the 27th at St Jean


----------



## hmorneau (25 Jul 2010)

Mine start on sept 6, and it's BMOQ.

There is a topic for the BMOQ on sept 6 here, just check it, I'm not alone.

Here it is: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/93076.0.html


----------



## Lil_T (8 Aug 2010)

Yup. Got my course date finally. Sitting on WFT waiting sucks. On the 6 Sept course along with all my fellow warriors.


----------



## beerman (9 Aug 2010)

I am leaving for St jean for my BMQ on the 4th of sept, the course starts on the 6th. From Winnipeg cant wait to see you guy's/ girl's their, Ill be the young guy getting yelled at


----------



## PegcityNavy (9 Aug 2010)

beerman said:
			
		

> I am leaving for St jean for my BMQ on the 4th of sept, the course starts on the 6th. From Winnipeg cant wait to see you guy's/ girl's their, Ill be the young guy getting yelled at



Im in winnipeg also, i go off to St Jean on the 25th


----------



## hmorneau (9 Aug 2010)

"From Winnipeg cant wait to see you guy's/ girl's their, Ill be the young guy getting yelled at "

I'm really looking forward to see other people too, I'm really tired to be alone all day, training alone, etc. Working around as a team will be wonderfull. All dress in green, trying to survive this training.


----------



## fischer10 (9 Aug 2010)

Wow, two others from Winnipeg?!  Cool stuff!


----------



## hmorneau (9 Aug 2010)

No, I'm not, sorry for the confusion, I'm from Québec and I will be on the French class I guess. Not sure you will appreciate my French accent


----------



## fischer10 (9 Aug 2010)

Algae said:
			
		

> No, I'm not, sorry for the confusion, I'm from Québec and I will be on the French class I guess. Not sure you will appreciate my French accent



They two above you are though . It would be safe to assume you will be in the French class as well, though I don't know how things work haha.


----------



## beerman (11 Aug 2010)

Ya Winnipeg going to run this show.


----------



## dodgeball21 (14 Aug 2010)

beerman said:
			
		

> Ya Winnipeg going to run this show.



BC will be there to back you guys up!

21 days and counting folks..


----------



## aesop081 (14 Aug 2010)

beerman said:
			
		

> Ya Winnipeg going to run this show.



Yup. Then, on day 1, the staff will show you who is going to run the show.


----------



## dodgeball21 (14 Aug 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yup. Then, on day 1, the staff will show you who is going to run the show.



Lol, does it take that long? I thought they started yelling at the airport  :nod:


----------



## thurmas (15 Aug 2010)

I am from Winnipeg, I leave on the 4th and start on the 6th at St. Jean.


----------



## Lil_T (26 Aug 2010)

Yup my course starts 6 September. I'll be on your sister platoon though. Finally! I've only been waiting what seems like forever.


----------



## fischer10 (26 Aug 2010)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Yup my course starts 6 September. I'll be on your sister platoon though. Finally! I've only been waiting what seems like forever.



Sister platoon?


----------



## Lavitz (29 Aug 2010)

fischer10 said:
			
		

> Sister platoon?



They always have 2 (Sometimes 4) platoons run at the same time. There is different staff for each platoon, but you will be on the same graduation parade. They are called your "Sister Platoon(s)". They make for some great people to pull pranks on. We had quite a bit of fun with our Sister platoon when I went through basic.


----------



## fischer10 (29 Aug 2010)

Lavitz said:
			
		

> They always have 2 (Sometimes 4) platoons run at the same time. There is different staff for each platoon, but you will be on the same graduation parade. They are called your "Sister Platoon(s)". They make for some great people to pull pranks on. We had quite a bit of fun with our Sister platoon when I went through basic.



Ahh, what I thought it was but did not want to assume! Thanks for the clarification Lavitz.


----------



## armychick2009 (2 Oct 2010)

My friend finished her BMOQ not too long ago and one of the sister platoons (or, from another platoon altogether... they have NO idea who it was) would sneak into their room at night and take a bit dump in the bathroom, and leave it there. 

guessing it was a prankster? He/she would sneak in under the cover of darkness and their shadow was spotted on a few occasions...

they were then dubbed, The Ghost $hitter.

Identity never confirmed/revealed.

I guess those are the kinds of harmless pranks you want to have 

I walk the halls here daily and gaze into the eyes, wondering if I walk amongst with The Ghost $hitter....


----------

